# hms ark royal to be hospital ship?



## x7 dave (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/news/defence/ark_royal_could_now_become_a_hospital_ship_1_3402307


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Complete Boll**ks !!!...


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

Argus was fitted with a hospital in 2009.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

If thing's kick off in the Middle East they may need her, if only the MOD had hung on to the Triumph that bit longer 30 yrs ago.


----------



## lesbryan (May 30, 2008)

Tmac1720 said:


> Complete Boll**ks !!!...


WHY !!!!!! . It will be a good thing if it comes off and i am not soppy about her been saved but surely if jobs are created both in belfast and when the ship is finished (probably some of her crew who will be kicked out would crew her pilots air crew n all .Thats if it comes off the MOD move in ways of course she could not be called Ark royal though


----------



## Gollywobbler (Dec 4, 2010)

This sounds like nonsense to me. 

Surely a vessel designed as a cruise ship could be turned into a hospital ship more easily and cheaply?


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice long Flight Deck for landing casualties on by Helicopter and large Hanger space's for converting into Operating theatres/Ward's


----------



## Gollywobbler (Dec 4, 2010)

chadburn said:


> Nice long Flight Deck for landing casualties on by Helicopter and large Hanger space's for converting into Operating theatres/Ward's


Hi Chadburn

Is an aircraft carrier a nice, stable sort of a ship? Also, are they usually faster than cruise ships? 

Thanks

Gill


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

The people behind this "proposal" have no experience in such areas, have no creditable business plan, no operational plan and have not provided any financial projections to cover the operating costs of such a conversion. H&W no longer have the facilities, equipment or necessary workforce to undertake such a task as they are no longer involved or equipped for shipbuilding. Further they would in all probability be unable to compete price wise by any number of currently operating shipyards.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Our friends in the USA converted a tanker into a hospital ship.
So why not a small aircraft carrier. expect they will re-engine her.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Strange, but there is not a Mark D Jones in the US Forbes Rich List.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Gollywobbler said:


> Hi Chadburn
> 
> Is an aircraft carrier a nice, stable sort of a ship? Also, are they usually faster than cruise ships?
> 
> ...


Gill, it looks like another "pie in the sky" idea. Regard's


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

Well I don't kmow if it's beem mentioned but we already have a hospital ship, it's called RFA Argus. State of the art medical equipment and readily available engine and equipment spares - proved in combat conditions and extremely well thought of by medical staff, also the vessel of choice by wounded American servicemen as well as our own people.

Yes, she is not regarded as a non combatent as she is armed. Whether this is, in todays conflicts important is an argueable matter but for quick essential state of the art treatment, Argus is a proven asset

I worked and sailed on her sister ship and can verify that the Argus is basically a very strongly built vessel with a partially double plated shell with strong sub-divisions - exactly the type of vessel you would wish for a front line hospital ship.


LouisB


----------

